# Echolote mit GPS kartenplotter



## mokki (5. November 2012)

Moin,

ich überlege mir ein Echolot mit GPS zuzulegen, liebäugle mit dem Lowrance Elite 5 DSI inkl. GPS.

Wer kann mir was zur GPS Funktion erzählen? Ist da eine Deutschland/Europa dabei? Muss ich die extra kaufen oder kann man sowas runterladen? 
ist das sowas wie bei Navi Geräten?

Wer hat das Gerät? Elite 5 DSi und kann Erfahrungen äussern? 
Top Gerät oder zu teuer?

Gibt es evtl. eine chance, so ein Gerät mit nem Minn Kota Terrova inkl. iPilot zu koppeln und so den Routen zu folgen?
Eher nein, oder?
Danke vorweg.
Ingo


----------



## pxrxx12 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS kartenplotter*

Es soll Fachhändler geben, die von den Lowrance Elite Geräten mangels Qualität abraten. Was daran ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Wie zu hören und zu lesen ist gibt es aber den ein oder anderen, der damit Probleme hatte. Was das dsi betrifft steht die Frage, ob Du Fisch fangen willst oder den Gewässergrund untersuchen möchtest. Wenn dein Echolot Fisch anzeigen soll, ist DSI überflüssig, weil genau der eher nicht angezeigt wird. Augenblicklich kann ich nur empfehlen wegen des ausgezeichneten Preisleistungsverhältnisses (Auslaufgerät 2013) ein Garmin 421s (ca 360 Euro mit Echolotgeber) oder ein 521s ( 499,99 Euro mit Geber) anzuschauen. Hier bekommt man erste Qualität vom Marktführer und hat alles dabei ( Top Plotter und 500W Farbecholot), was man wirklich braucht .
Oder man wartet noch bis zum März 2013, wenn Garmin das EchoMAP 50s auf den Markt bringt. Das ist dann für 500 Euro Komplettpreis der neueste Technikstand.

Wenn es unbedingt Lowrance sein muss, dann die HDS Serie, aber dann ist man schon bei 800 Euro komplett beim 5 Zoll Einsteigergerät.


----------



## mokki (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS kartenplotter*

Habe mir letzte Woche das HDS bestellt.

Frage : 

Wo bekommt man günstig die Karten Software her ?


----------



## pxrxx12 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS kartenplotter*

Auf dem HDS laufen nur Navionics Karten.
Normalerweise kauft Du sie dort, wo Du auch das HDS gekauft hast.
Ansonsten ist Lepper Marine immer eine gute Adresse.

Rabatt gibt es bei Navionics keinen. Da must Du schon so um die 200 Euro anlegen, sonst wird das nichts.

Wenn, wie bei mir, die zwei Jahre alten Karten nach einem Geräteupdate plötzlich nicht mehr laufen, dann gibt es vom Service einen netten Hinweis mit dem üblichen Bla Bla, dass es eine neue (lauffähige ) Version zu kaufen gibt.
Getreu dem Motto: Same maps twice purchased solves the problem ( auf gut Deutsch: Die gleichen Karten einfach zweimal bezahlen, das löst das Problem).

Viel Freude mit denen.


----------



## mokki (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS kartenplotter*

Cleveres Geschäftsgebaren ...

Sind auf diesen navionics Karten dann auch Seen im Landesinneren drin oder nur coastline ?


----------



## Fordfan (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Echolote mit GPS kartenplotter*



mokki schrieb:


> Habe mir letzte Woche das HDS bestellt.?
> 
> Frage :
> 
> Wo bekommt man günstig die Karten Software her ?


 
Hi mokki,
Die HDS & Elite können neben den kostenpflichtigen Navionics Karten auch die kostenlosen OSM Karten verarbeiten, in denen zwar keine Tiefen eingezeichnet sind, welche aber fast alle Gewässer und deren Umrisse zeigen. 
Infos zu den Karten, den Downloadlink, sowie Installationshinweise können per Email zugesand werden.



Gruß Rene


----------

